# Crossover question



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

I use EZ track and want to wire the crossover to one switch, are the standard Bauchmann switches good enough for this??


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

BK R said:


> I use EZ track and want to wire the crossover to one switch, are the standard Bauchmann switches good enough for this??


I have two crossovers working this way. But I did have to swap out one controller that could not reliably handle the double turnout without problems.
Bob


----------



## BK R (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks Bob, I just can't see the need for two switches.


----------

